# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Visual C++: Yesterday, Today, and Tomorrow >  [RESOLVED] VC++ to .NET automation?

## LooselyBased

I have several large projects which were originally designed in VC++ and now I am looking to move them to .NET class libraries to be used for my C# GUI and web services front ends.

I've looked at articles and am pretty confident in how to wrap unmanaged VC++ classes in managed ones, but I've realized that there is a very high degree of repetition involved.  Are there any plans to release a code generation tool for VC++ which will take unmanaged VC++ files and produce wrappers?

----------


## AymanS

I don't believe we have current plans for developing such tool (at least not in the Orcas time frame). 

Thanks,
Ayman Shoukry
Program Manager
VC++ Team

----------

